# Hart to Hart Mercedes



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Another TV and movie model. The Hart to Hart Mercedes.
Kit from Monogram.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A beautiful color! And nice build.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Good to see a european car here from my home country. German bumpers, not those bulky ones they had for American export. I like it!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Great job.
I used to watch the series back in the day. Brings back memories.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice car. Well done. I think you forgot to add the license plate. You can use the Acme License plate maker for this

https://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Holy Acme License Plate Maker Link! 


(Thanks!)


----------

